# Ffrakuaquaristik's video channel



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at the shrimp videos I've found. Frakuaquaristik's Channel videos


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Great videos! What I thought was interesting was his "super red crystal shrimp" they look the opposite of what most crs have, more red and only a bit of white! 
Lol i have one c grade crs that has the same markings, very small white lines, but the red is not as solid as the video


----------

